# I wanted a brook trout, got this instead



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I went adventuring yesterday in the hopes I'd find a brook trout chilling somewhere. Instead, I hooked into and caught the biggest cutthroat of my life.

Hooking this fish was the longest battle with a trout of my life! Worth the read, and more pics are on my blog as usual.

http://fishonthebrain.blogspot.com/2014/06/i-wanted-brook-trout-i-got-this-instead.html


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Man Spencer,you been getting into them! What a beautiful cutty.Thats it,Im going fishing>>O:!:


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice looking cutt man..I'm drooling with all these high country reports coming in.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Dunkem said:


> Man Spencer,you been getting into them! What a beautiful cutty.Thats it,Im going fishing>>O:!:


I've had a lucky year so far. I hope it continues! Thanks! If you ever need a fishing buddy, just let me know. I'm always up for taking people along on my adventures.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice fish! There's nothing in the world like high-country fishing. Sigh....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think next spring ill hit a few high lakes with the kids and try and catch some pretty cuts and Brookies. Gorgeous fish!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Man I really wish you didn't live so far south of me.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> Man I really wish you didn't live so far south of me.


South is where all the big fish are, my friend


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

spencerD said:


> South is where all the big fish are, my friend


Well, you live an hour closer to that area and don't have to drive through the county, I hate driving through Utah county to get down there. Soon though we will make it happen.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful fish. Thanks for sharing! I can't wait to make it to high country for one or two trips this summer. You made me want to go tomorrow!


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Flyfish4thrills said:


> Beautiful fish. Thanks for sharing! I can't wait to make it to high country for one or two trips this summer. You made me want to go tomorrow!


Thanks! Yeah, I've been getting into high country fish every weekend now since the lakes opened up. The benefit of being single and having a truck!


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

spencerD said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I've been getting into high country fish every weekend now since the lakes opened up. The benefit of being single and having a truck!


I wish I knew about that place when I was single, and had a truck. I'd be doing the same.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

spencerD said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I've been getting into high country fish every weekend now since the lakes opened up. The benefit of being single and having a truck!


Ya last time I got single,she took my truck!


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Dunkem said:


> Ya last time I got single,she took my truck!


Now that's just unfair. I sure hope you kept your guns???


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Jackalope said:


> I wish I knew about that place when I was single, and had a truck. I'd be doing the same.


Tell me about it, the other night my wife asked if I was going to be gone fishing once a week the rest of the summer like I had been the last few weeks.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The proper answer is "Yes, honey. I am. What's your shoe size?".


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

LOAH said:


> The proper answer is "Yes, honey. I am. What's your shoe size?".


Hmm, she did recently lose an earring, maybe a new pair would buy me some freedom.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome!


----------

